# Need help troubleshooting ZENN AC interlock problem



## tommci (May 8, 2011)

Hello,

2007 ZENN 2.22LX

We replaced our QuiQ charger with a new Quick Charge charger that works great - batteries charged up to full capacity with no issues. Unfortunately, I have not been able to override the AC interlock (it stops the car from going when it is connected to an AC outlet). The new charger doesn't have the leads necessary to reconnect it to match the old one. We would like to bypass the the ac interlock.

At the advice of someone who has done this upgrade before, I connected the wires that used to go into the charger to one another to close the circuit, but the interlock is still blocking motion. So our batteries are fully charged but we can't go anywhere.

I've traced the actual switch to an internal component in the Interface Module. It is mounted on a circuit board and I don't have the skills to be messing with that. I thought that closing the loop that used to go through the charger would take care of it per the advice I got, but that didn't work. The battery warning light is on, everything else seems to be working as expected, the car just won't go into drive or reverse.

Any suggestions for further troubleshooting?

Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------

